# Any ideas on the exact species?



## MikeyB5788 (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Interesting hybrid, probably has Ps. johanni as one of the mixes, or one of the johanni types.


----------



## MikeyB5788 (Dec 12, 2012)

thats what i thought, has to be a hybrid. its a good looking fish for a hybrid


----------



## MikeyB5788 (Dec 12, 2012)

probably a very similar species to the one i have above if not the same. this is a young cichlid i just purchased. anyone think this little guy is something different?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Probably Pseudotropheus interruptus but then may be mixed with a couple very closely related species. Unfortunately, it is hard to tell. Some start out yellow-orange when small, while the Maingano type starts out black and blue. Mixes are very common.


----------



## MikeyB5788 (Dec 12, 2012)

noki said:


> Probably Pseudotropheus interruptus but then may be mixed with a couple very closely related species. Unfortunately, it is hard to tell. Some start out yellow-orange when small, while the Maingano type starts out black and blue. Mixes are very common.


that looks a lot like it. thank you


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks a lot like, but isn't it. Shouldn't have red in the fins. Some sort of hybrid, lots of them out there.


----------



## MikeyB5788 (Dec 12, 2012)

Fogelhund said:


> Looks a lot like, but isn't it. Shouldn't have red in the fins. Some sort of hybrid, lots of them out there.


yeah thats what confused me too. i knew it was just wanted to know what it might be a mix of


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

It looks like a Melanochromis exasperatus/ Melanochromis johanni hybrid to me.


----------



## Kaenon (Dec 12, 2012)

Some sort of Maingano/Johanni and hongi hybrid.


----------



## MikeyB5788 (Dec 12, 2012)

interesting


----------

